# LEIGH D4 Help - again...



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

this time, the half blind dt's pins are coming in too small. 

what could be causing this?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm guessing you tried adjusting the depth of the router bit???? It looks to me like you need to lower the bit slightly.


----------



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Need to lower the bit a little. Wont take a lot


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

thanks guys. did the trick. :thumbsup:


----------

